# Frage: Am Rhein von Köln nach Bonn?



## Marc B (13. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

kann man am Rhein entlang auf einem Radweg von Köln nach Bonn durchfahren? Welche Rheinseite sollte man bevorzugen?

Und wie lange dauert die Fahrt bei gemütlichem Tempo?

Thanks und viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2011)

Hi Marc, sind rechtsrheinisch vom Chlodwigplatz bis beuel ca 36km/1,5h.

Linksrheinisch etwas länger.

Musst auf beiden Seiten wg der Industrie längere Strecken vom Rhein weg.

Würde es von der Sonne abhängig machen, morgens LR, abends RR.

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Marc, sind rechtsrheinisch vom Chlodwigplatz bis beuel ca 36km/1,5h.
> 
> Linksrheinisch etwas länger.



Hm, aber Chlodwigsplatz ist doch linksrheinisch, oder? Fährst du dann über eine Brücke?

Thanks und beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Der-Schaubi (13. März 2011)

höchstwarscheinlich über die severins brücke 
evtl rodenkirchener brücke.
aber er hat recht 
linksrheinisch zwischen sürth/godorfer hafen und wesseling ist 
industriegebiet und auch anfang bonn muss man ins "landesinnere"
ausweichen.
aber ab der autobahnbrücke in bonn kann man soviel ich weiss bis 
godesberg und weiter am rhein fahren.


----------



## RunningPumi (14. März 2011)

Hi Marc,

linksrheinisch ist ziemlich langweilig, weil komplett geteert. Gut, wenn Du schnell sein musst. Rechtsrheinisch darf es schon mal ins Gelänge gehen, zwischen Wesseling und Beuel bietet sich da was an, insbesondere in der Siegaue (mit Fährüberfahrt).

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Marc B (14. März 2011)

Thanks  Ich denke, ich fahre dann rechtsrheinisch, weil es nicht allzu lange dauern darf.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## FlatusW. (14. März 2011)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> linksrheinisch ist ziemlich langweilig, weil komplett geteert. Gut, wenn Du schnell sein musst. Rechtsrheinisch darf es schon mal ins Gelänge gehen, zwischen Wesseling- ist linksreinisch ! und Beuel bietet sich da was an, insbesondere in der Siegaue (mit Fährüberfahrt).
> 
> ...



Ansonsten mein ganz meine Meinung 
Nimm Bitte die Rightside ( die Rechte ) ist Landschaftlich um einiges Schöner, du musst nich den Abzweig durch diese enorm fiesen Raffenareilandschaften in Wesseling machen, kannst sogar stellenweise durchn Wald fahren (hinter der Groov in Porz ) und die Siegauen sind gerade im Frühling einfach Schööön - Die " Fähre " ist auch irgendwie lustig 

Ich glaub von der Distanz nehmen sich die beiden Strecken nich viel -max 5 Km ?!

Pro Schäl Sick


----------



## MrGoodGuy (23. März 2011)

Hi,
also erst einmal ist die Definition von links und rechts des Flusses von der Quelle in Richtung Mündung gesehen.
Sooo schlecht ist linksrheinisch nicht: Wenn Du entlang der B8 durch die Raffinerien durch fährst, hast Du nämlich eine schööööne lange Steigung, die vor allem bei Gegenwind richtig schlaucht ))
Wann fährst Du??
Schöne Grüße
d.-


----------



## RunningPumi (24. März 2011)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Wenn Du entlang der B8 durch die Raffinerien durch fährst, hast Du nämlich eine schööööne lange Steigung, die vor allem bei Gegenwind richtig schlaucht



...und dieser Wind bringt auch eine nicht unbeträchtliche Menge müffelnder Kohlenwasserstoffe mit sich, die noch einen zusätzlichen Schub besorgen ;-). Immer tief einatmen, am Besten bis Sohle 7.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## ZwiebelII (24. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Thanks  Ich denke, ich fahre dann rechtsrheinisch, weil es nicht allzu lange dauern darf.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Marc



Also wenns schnell gehen soll:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/74548745

ist der direkteste Weg, wenns nicht unbedingt am Rhein entlanggehen soll.


----------



## redrace (24. März 2011)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> ...und dieser Wind bringt auch eine nicht unbeträchtliche Menge müffelnder Kohlenwasserstoffe mit sich, die noch einen zusätzlichen Schub besorgen ;-). Immer tief einatmen, am Besten bis Sohle 7.
> 
> Gruß
> Patrick



Tja, ist halt keine Schokoladenfabrik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. August 2012)

Habe es vorgestern mal probiert und zwar von Bonn nach Köln - meine Wahl linksrheinisch. Puh, also der Industrie-Part bei Wesseling bis Godorf ist echt übel, den möchte ich mir nicht noch mal geben. Gibt es auf der anderen Seite vergleichbare Sektionen?

VG,
Marc


----------



## redrace (24. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Habe es vorgestern mal probiert und zwar von Bonn nach Köln - meine Wahl linksrheinisch. Puh, also der Industrie-Part bei Wesseling bis Godorf ist echt übel, den möchte ich mir nicht noch mal geben. Gibt es auf der anderen Seite vergleichbare Sektionen?
> 
> VG,
> Marc



Du musst hinter Lülsdorf nur um Dynamit Nobel rum fahren.
openstreetmap


----------



## aceofspades (24. August 2012)

wir haben das schon gemacht - rechtrheinisch hoch nach Köln - ein Bier gedrunken und linksrheinisch zurück - ist ne nette Abendtour - mittlerweile mir Licht - aber kein Ding - empfelenswert - machen


----------



## Marc B (25. August 2012)

danke @redrace


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. August 2012)

Haben wir vor einiger Zeit auch mal gemacht, also Tour von Bonn nach Köln.
Rechtsrheinisch ists weiter, irgenwie/irgendwo muss man auch über die Sieg, was einen ordentlichen Umweg bedeutet.
Also wenn, würde ich linksrheinisch fahren.


----------



## miko2304 (26. August 2012)

Hallo Mark,

ich bevorzuge immer die Route von der Siegfähre über die Felder, da gibt am Wochenende auch keine nervenden Spaziergänger. Ist darüberhinaus auch noch kürzer.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (26. August 2012)

Ich war vor paar Wochen(Montage) in Rodenkirchen gewesen und hab ne Feierabendrunde gedreht, bin bis Wesseling gefahren, war sogar im Industriegebiet drin, was sich als Sackgasse herausstellte.

Also freiwillig würde ich das nie fahren mit einem MTB, aber wenn man auf Montage ist und abends noch fahren will um fit zu bleiben, dann tut man es.


----------



## Vertexto (29. August 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich war vor paar Wochen(Montage) in Rodenkirchen gewesen und hab ne Feierabendrunde gedreht, bin bis Wesseling gefahren, war sogar im Industriegebiet drin, was sich als Sackgasse herausstellte.



Leider nicht ganz richtig....ich vermute mal das Du vom Ölhafen kurz Bergauf und dann gerade aus RichtungWesseling wolltest. Du kannst aber immer noch über die Brücke der Linie 16 aus dieser Sackgasse raus wieder auf die B9 kommen und dann an der Evonik vorbei bis nach Wesseling und dann erst wieder an den Rhein zurück.
Bin die Runde gestern von Hürth über Wesseling,Bonn über die AB Brücke und dann über Niederkassel bis Köln über Rodenkirchener Brücke zurück nach Hürth gefahren waren 71Km bei bestem Wetter.
Einkehr möglichkeiten gibt es unterwegs genügen,besonders gut find ich persönlich die Groov mit einigen Biergärten und Restaurants(wer`s brauch)
einfach mal ausprobieren ist ja alles flach.....
Der Gerd


----------



## sun909 (29. August 2012)

Hi,
also m.E. haben beide Seiten ihre Reize. 

Würde es aber von der Sonne abhängig machen, sprich morgens linksrheinisch am Rhein entlang bis zum Hafen, dort muß man kurz um den ganzen Industriepark herum, kann dahinter aber wieder direkt an den Rhein und bleibt dort bis Bonn.

Abends kann man dann rechtsrheinisch hinter der Siegbrücke direkt nach Mondorf rüber, dort durch die Auen (da gibt es schöne Trails-allerdings alles gerade...), am Rhein durch bis zum Industriepark, dahinter auch wieder an den Rhein und sich da durch den Wald/die Auen kämpfen.

Mehr möchte, kann gerne mal morgens oder abends mitfahren 

grüße
sun909


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. September 2012)

Wie schnell man unten ist hängt auch immer vom Wochentag und Passantenmenge auf dem Radwegsystem ab. Unter der Woche bei leicht bewölkt und Windstill ist man sogar recht zügig unterwegs. Wenn Hochwasser ist, sollte man sich vorher informieren, ansonsten fährt man einen riesigen Bogen. Mir ist mal langweilig gewesen... 90 Min... heute wohl nicht mehr machbar


----------



## Marc B (1. Oktober 2013)

Sodale, habe die Variante rhechtsrheinisch nun auch probiert - viel besser 

Danke für Eure Einschätzungen & Tipps! 

Ride on,
Marc


----------

